# New. YouTube video



## susanobx (Nov 24, 2007)

One More Cast Tackle is a local distributor on the OBX in AVON for Tommy's Cast Pro Series Rods. He is also the distributor of Akios Reels USA. Just in time for the Cape Hatteras Invitational tournament, he has posted a new YouTube video that show how to use the RiverRig! 

http://youtu.be/fg1Im8Nty00

I will be demoing the Tommy's new 12', that throws 3-7 and I will be fishing it with this rig during the tournament. If you want to throw it and give it a try, stop by on the beach and say hello! It's a great rod when you need to sling a heavy weight, but don't want to throw a heavy traditional heaver. Let's face it, not all of us are able to throw 8 and bait all day. 

Good luck to all the anglers in the tournament.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Susan!!

Tommy


----------



## AKIOS (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you Susan, I hope you do well in the tournament, Joe


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

One More Cast produces some of the finest quality rigs you'll find anywhere...............I really like the Sporto.........thank you Joe. Doug


----------



## AKIOS (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks alot Doug.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

dsurf said:


> One More Cast produces some of the finest quality rigs you'll find anywhere...............I really like the Sporto.........thank you Joe. Doug


ee

I agree the rigs are Always tied to perfection


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The River Rig, CCP rods, and Akios reels did very well in the tournament. We placed 12th out of 120 teams and team One More Cast placed 5th. Rods, reels, & rigs preformed flawlessly on many drum and other toothy critters.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

who won?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> who won?


Atlantic Surf Casters from NJ


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great rig to use. Gonna have to get more.


----------

